# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  A mundet dikush te me ndihmoj,viti me varet prej ktyre pyetjeve ?

## Bardha_

1. Sistemi Operativ DOS dhe rendesija e tij .
2. Te shpjegohet forma e kalimit prej nje direktoriumi ne nje tjeter.
3. Pershkruani mundesin e shfletimit te perberjes se nje direktoriumi te disketes ms DOS
4.Dallimet perparsit dhe te metat e njerit sisitem kundrejt tjetrit :windovs kundrejt MS_DOS )
5. Komentet dhe vrojtimet individuale gjate punes me kopjuter

----------


## dardani8

Wikipedia  dhe google  ndihmojne  shume mire ne  kete  drejtim,  perndryshe  librin me e marre  dhe mu ul e me e  nxe  Karrigen.  :shkelje syri:

----------

